

Stanford Student Jacob Boehm missing in Malaysia - jhuckestein
http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=233901339978979

======
jhuckestein
His friends and family put up this Facebook page to coordinate the search.
Please share it. Perhaps Facebook can be used for good in this case

\-- snip --

Do you know anyone in Malaysia? Jacob Boehm, a Stanford student, is missing
there, and his parents have filed a missing person case at the US and German
embassies in Malaysia.

Jacob Neil Boehm

\- age 22

\- 5' 11"

\- thin, curly-brown hair

\- eyeglasses

-Last seen in Jerantut, Pahang District, Malaysia

-Traveling on US and German passports

